# Update Driver Photo in Contact Info



## Alex818 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I'm a new UberX driver. I uploaded my pic in the Contact Info section of the Uber Partners site but realized that the pic was getting cut off at the top and bottom because I took the picture too close to my face. It looks like we can't change it once we upload it. I emailed support 2 days ago and haven't received a response (other than the confirmation email that they received my request). Whenever I've emailed them with plain questions they responded right away. Anyone know how to get that picture changed?

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Cheo (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Alex, 
It's very frustrating !
I can't update my photo either. I've already emailed Uber twice and all I've got are those annoying confirmation emails. A waste of time really!
Anyone knows how to update the driver's photo?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

You have to go through Uber.


----------

